
A Nice Component Gallery - sandgraham
https://baseweb.design/components/
======
dvh
17kB gzipped for a slider!? Seriously wtf?

~~~
BiteCode_dev
I though you were joking. But no.

A widget doing:

    
    
        0 ----------[37]------------------ 100
    

Is 17kb, __gzipped__. Compressed. Archived.

It's 3ko more than the entire front page of Hacker News, including all the
content and assets, after zipping.

------
Havoc
What licensing is this under? Maybe I'm blind but I don't see any info on that

~~~
rapnie
MIT says the repo.

